# [SOLVED] Media Sharing From PC to Xbox 360



## cfs525 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm trying to use WMP 11 to get my music from my PC onto my Xbox 360 (I'm running Vista). When I go to the library tab and select media sharing, the two checkboxes are grayed out, and I can't click them. So I went to the networking button to try to enable media sharing because apparently my network settings aren't right for media sharing. So I see that the Media sharing option is off, and when I click it, the only option is a button that says "Change...". But when I click that, it brings me back to the media sharing dialogue box I got in WMP (with the 2 grayed out boxes):upset:. Which brings me here, can anyone help me out?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Media Sharing From PC to Xbox 360*

Hi cfs525..

you probably just need to set your firewall up to allow media sharing...try temporarily disabling the firewall to see if that unlocks the media sharing settings.

Hope that helps :smile:


----------



## cfs525 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Media Sharing From PC to Xbox 360*

Yup Windows firewall was blocking it, thanks!


----------

